# Blazers @ Timberwolves Game Thread 3-11-08



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Off I go to the game. Will read this thread when I get back.


----------



## dpc (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Blazers @ Timberwolves Game Thread*

Hey Eric I'm not in Minny right now but from there. At stupid school and would much rather be there. Where you staying at in the Minneapolis? Anyway have fun at the game wish I was there


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

*Re: Blazers @ Timberwolves Game Thread*

Anyone else watching this? Joel needs to work on his catching skills. He could have had 2 dunks if he caught those Roy passes. Those were soft passes too, so there's no excuse to mess up the catch.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Blazers @ Timberwolves Game Thread*










We have a Sergio sighting!


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Blazers @ Timberwolves Game Thread*

Impressed with Sergio's shot at the end of the quarter. He really knew exactly how much time 3.X seconds was.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Blazers @ Timberwolves Game Thread*

on the Minnesota broadcast, Sea-Bass is sitting in with the announcers for the 2nd quarter. Should be interesting.


----------



## dpc (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Blazers @ Timberwolves Game Thread*

I'm so thrilled. On the minnesota broadcast they just said that they will be joined during the second quarter by Telfair. On another note the broadcasters have mostly been talking about the future of Portland along with like 3 or 4 references to Rudy Fernandez


----------



## dpc (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Blazers @ Timberwolves Game Thread*



chris_in_pdx said:


> on the Minnesota broadcast, Sea-Bass is sitting in with the announcers for the 2nd quarter. Should be interesting.


You beat me to it


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Man, I love the way the ball is flowing on offense with Sergio at point.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

yeah, the minny announcers have been totally pimping the Blazers and their future. It seems like they are jealous.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

we are getting completely anilhilated by the wolves inside


----------



## dpc (Dec 26, 2007)

Some bricks getting thrown up. LMA, Jack with a couple


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

We have no offensive flow. Everything is discombobulated


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Huh? Did we just call 2 timeouts in a row?


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Jaric and McCants are on fire. Or maybe our D just sucks.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

50 to 54. We're down 4 to the worst Western Conference team after the first half. Not a pretty start by our club.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Darkwebs said:


> Jaric and McCants are on fire. Or maybe our D just sucks.


the needle on the meter is pointing to the right --> --^


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Ugh, absolutely pathetic effort by everyone except Aldridge and Roy.

Especially Jack, 1/6....


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

The minnesota half-time guys are cracking me up, trying to say that the jury is still out on the Foye v Roy trade ... that's rich.

And then going on to say that if the blazers had known Oden would need microfracture surgery he wouldn't even be a top twenty pick; that almost makes it sound like the blazers should have known he'd need the surgery. Brilliant.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Anyone listening to the Wolves broadcast? Some guy said that if it was known before the draft that Oden was going to have the surgery he had to have he wouldn't have not only taken him #1, but not even in the top 20! Now I can understand the argument not to take him #1, but not in the top 20? Come on, that's crazy. At least top 10 if not top 5.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Did anyone just hear what that Timberwolves commentator just said about drafting Oden? He said he wouldn't draft Oden in the top 20 if he knew beforehand that Oden would have the microfracture surgery. Wow, what an imbecile.


----------



## dpc (Dec 26, 2007)

mgb said:


> Anyone listening to the Wolves broadcast? Some guy said that if it was known before the draft that Oden was going to have the surgery he had to have he wouldn't have not only taken him #1, but not even in the top 20! Now I can understand the argument not to take him #1, but not in the top 20? Come on, that's crazy. At least top 10 if not top 5.


Not only that but that the Blazers still have A LOT of work to do. I'm not saying they don't, but if the Blazers still have a lot of work to do then the Timberwolves should become and NBDL team


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I see others are watching their broadcast.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

It's obvious they are bitter about not keeping Roy.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

mgb said:


> I see others are watching their broadcast.


I guess we all pretty much had the same "whoa!" reaction ... and I thought Wild Rice was a crazy homer.


----------



## dpc (Dec 26, 2007)

I'd be shocked of the Wolves can keep up the 59% shooting in the second half. I'm shocked they did it in the first half


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

LaMarcus only has 1 rebound. He's need to do a better job of boxing out.

Joel is doing a great job of stopping Jefferson.

But our team doesn't seem to have the energy that the Wolves do. We need to step it up a gear if we want to win this game.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Weird that Joel is not starting in the 2nd half. Is he tired or does Nate want more offense? Who's gonna stop Al now?


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Rare fast break jam by Martell.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Darkwebs, the broadcasters mentioned an injury, but they didn't go into detail.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Darkwebs said:


> Weird that Joel is not starting in the 2nd half. Is he tired or does Nate want more offense? Who's gonna stop Al now?


We'll need joel fresh in the fourth ... I think LMA is getting a little tired after carrying the load last night.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

The Wolves are scoring at will, it seems. We're just a step slow.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

wastro said:


> Darkwebs, the broadcasters mentioned an injury, but they didn't go into detail.


Thanks for that update wastro.


----------



## dpc (Dec 26, 2007)

Everytings going down for the wolves... including their shorts


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Wheels and Ton are still trying to find out what happened to Joel. He just now came back to the bench.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Joel with a sprained ankle. X-Rays negative. He's expected to return tonight.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

we must be tanking for the 12th pick instead of the 13th


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Joel sprained foot, x-ray negative, likely to return.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Wow, Aldridge is playing awesome tonight offensively. He is becoming a legitimate low-post threat. He's shooting 8 of 13 and is carrying our team again tonight, much like last night.


----------



## dpc (Dec 26, 2007)

Very very quite arena...


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Cool, we're getting to the free throw line via the penalty. Heheh.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Jeez, McCants is 7 out of 7. He literally can't miss.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

2 three pointers missed from martell in a row, but a nice try running it down the defenses throat and getting to the line there.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Lol, wow....our defense is crapping up.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Webster with the full court one man fast break, earning free throws. He's having solid game thus far with 3 rebounds, 3 assists, and 2 steals. 

I like the way Webster has responded the last 3 games (4 games counting tonight's). He is trying to help us in other areas and he seems to be more aggressive offensively.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

What's the correct score? I'm trying to follow online and nba.com has us up 73-72 going into the time out, but ESPN gamecast has us down 72-71? Which is it?

BNM


----------



## dpc (Dec 26, 2007)

LMA needs to dunk more. It goes up to softly and things like that happen.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

How did LaMarcus miss that easy lay in?


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeah I'm pleased to see Martell put up some decent games, even when his shot has been off he's getting it done on the boards, steals and defense (mostly); he really needs to close this year our strong for his confidence going into next season.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Boob-No-More said:


> What's the correct score? I'm trying to follow online and nba.com has us up 73-72 going into the time out, but ESPN gamecast has us down 72-71? Which is it?
> 
> BNM


Is the correct score after 3 quarters Minnesota 79 - Portland 77? nba.com and ESPN now seem to be back in synch. For most of the 3rd quarter nba.com had Von Wafer with 2 points in 0:00 of PT. They now have him at 0 points and the scores seem to match. Is that correct?

BNM


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

It's 79 to 77. We're down 2.


----------



## dpc (Dec 26, 2007)

Boob-No-More said:


> Is the correct score after 3 quarters Minnesota 79 - Portland 77? nba.com and ESPN now seem to be back in synch. For most of the 3rd quarter nba.com had Von Wafer with 2 points in 0:00 of PT. They now have him at 0 points and the scores seem to match. Is that correct?
> 
> BNM


Yea that was the right score. and Wafer hasn't played


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Joel is back for the 4th. Let's steal this win, Blazers!


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Darkwebs said:


> It's 79 to 77. We're down 2.


Thanks! nba.com seems to have it right now.

BNM


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

dpc said:


> Yea that was the right score. and Wafer hasn't played


Thanks. That's what I thought, but when the official site of the NBA has it wrong, it makes me wonder who's right and who's wrong.

BNM


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

McCants is going to seal this damn game.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

I would like to Martell still out there instead of having Jack + Blake out on the floor, reducing Jack's minutes at the 2 and giving them to Martell seems like it would be a good move rotation wise.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

YEAH! Jones for 3.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Jones hits a 3.

I swear, if we lose this game...


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

We have zero flow on offense.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

We need to clamp down on D. The Wolves are getting a plethora of open shots, but we're down only 1. Go Blazers!!


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

How Jack has shot 1/7 is incomprehensible. But I'll give him credit for grabbing 3 Orebs.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Joel and his hands of stone. He should have had that rebound; instead Jefferson gets the easy lay in.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Crap, this game is slipping away.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

B-Roy said:


> How Jack has shot 1/7 is incomprehensible. But I'll give him credit for grabbing 3 Orebs.


Make that 1-8. Man, Rudy Fernandez can not get here soon enough.

BNM


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Can we PLEASE bench Jack and put Von in paired alongside Blake or Roy?


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

nikolokolus said:


> Crap, this game is slipping away.


I wouldn't be worried yet. We're a 4th quarter team. And Lamaracus hasn't played in the 4th yet.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

great strategic move by nate going small when both jefferson and smith are in there


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Jones won't catch Kapono if he continues to shoot 3s like this.


----------



## dpc (Dec 26, 2007)

Now that run was more like it


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

I love the 3 "D"'s!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Alright! Some good team play and we got the lead!


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Yeah boy! 91 to 90. We're up one.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

The LEAD!

As long as Roy and Aldridge have good games to pad their stats, I'm all good.


----------



## dpc (Dec 26, 2007)

Pryz is ripping off Roy of some assists tonight


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Przybilla = butter fingers


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Jesus Jefferson is a load.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

we should try this lineup more - jones with the starters.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Roy's only weakness,,,,FTs.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

C'mon Brandon. You've got to make your free throws.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Great stop. Now get that 4 point lead!


----------



## dpc (Dec 26, 2007)

mgb said:


> Roy's only weakness,,,,FTs.


Yeah I was actually a bit surprised when I heard them say he was a 77 percent shooter. I actually thought it was a little lower


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

mgb said:


> Roy's only weakness,,,,FTs.


6-7, was his first miss. hopefully last.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

The FT's will come with age ... I think we're really supre spoiled and somehow expect him to sink them all at the end of games. I often forget that he's only in his second year.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Al Jefferson is a beast.

We shall win....hopefully.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Only 1:27 remaining and we're up 2 with the ball. Let's seal the victory.
:cheer:


----------



## dpc (Dec 26, 2007)

Beautiful plaly out of the timeout!


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Jones with another 3


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Roy!!!!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I ask for 4 and they give me 5!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

The Blazers finally showed up tonight. And not a moment too soon!


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

God I love Brandon!


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Roy with the drive and lay in. Friggin clutch, man. Yahooo! Up 5 with 44 seconds left.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

dpc said:


> Beautiful plaly out of the timeout!


That was a surprising play to go for the 3. But when you have James Jones, that's as good as going for a 2, I guess.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Air Ball


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

That Roy ... he might have a future in this league.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Roy AGAIN! Hail Roy!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

crowTrobot said:


> 6-7, was his first miss. hopefully last.


It's when he misses them more than anything. He seems to miss them at the ends of games.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

with jones' defensive advantage over webster and outlaw this is really our best all-around lineup. we should use it a LOT more.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Joel with another block. Heck yeah!


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

mgb said:


> It's when he misses them more than anything. He seems to miss them at the ends of games.


Actually, Jarrett Jack is the worst at clutch free throws.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Blake hits the free throws, and this is all but over.

I was really hoping Roy would get another assist, but eh, still an awesome game.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Good work, Nate. 

Nice job with subbing in the fourth, and good designed decoy play to hit Jones for three at the end.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Nice come back victory by the Blazers. They were down most of the game, but did not give up and when the Wolves finally cooled off a little, we executed and capitalized on late game possessions.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

B-Roy said:


> Actually, Jarrett Jack is the worst at clutch free throws.


Sorry but this is just wrong. I'm not even saying this as a Jack apologist. But Jarrett's not bad at clutch free throws at all.

Technical free throws? That's another story.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

lol aldridge sounds dead tired in T-wolves postgame interview


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

lol aldridge sounds dead tired in T-wolves postgame interview


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

wastro said:


> Sorry but this is just wrong. I'm not even saying this as a Jack apologist. But Jarrett's not bad at clutch free throws at all.
> 
> Technical free throws? That's another story.


Of course he doesn't miss most clutch free throws, but neither does anyone else. Just when Jack has all the pressure put on him, he really shoots poorly. Remember the Clippers game? Missed 2 in a ROW.

Agh, I realized that we ALMOST kept Al Jefferson under a double double. But he managed to sneak past. >.<


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

yuyuza1 said:


> Good work, Nate.
> 
> Nice job with subbing in the fourth, and good designed decoy play to hit Jones for three at the end.


That was an awesome play.. running Roy off a screen to one side and popping off Jones to the other while Minny was looking at Roy.. and Jones for 3. Might be the best play I've seen Nate draw up.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

B-Roy said:


> Of course he doesn't miss most clutch free throws, but neither does anyone else. Just when Jack has all the pressure put on him, he really shoots poorly. Remember the Clippers game? Missed 2 in a ROW.
> 
> Agh, I realized that we ALMOST kept Al Jefferson under a double double. But he managed to sneak past. >.<


Ummm ... what's your point? Jack is no worse than anyone else? If so, I guess we agree?

When the pressure's on, almost every Blazer has choked at some point this year. Travis missed a game-winning FT against Denver. Jones missed the game-clinching FT against NY (before overtime). Roy has missed clutch shows. So has Martell. It's not really Jack over anyone else.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Corey Brewer is going to take a while to develop in this league. He is a one trick pony (defense) but he isn't able to stop the other teams offensive weapon..Roy got by him a lot tonight.
Big Al is good, but I really don't see him doing that stuff against Oden.....also..3 in the key anyone?


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

wastro said:


> Ummm ... what's your point? Jack is no worse than anyone else? If so, I guess we agree?
> 
> When the pressure's on, almost every Blazer has choked at some point this year. Travis missed a game-winning FT against Denver. Jones missed the game-clinching FT against NY (before overtime). Roy has missed clutch shows. So has Martell. It's not really Jack over anyone else.


Yuck, ok, whatever. I'm biased towards Jack, so I'm going to call him worse regardless, probably because his misses stick out in my mind the most.

I still don't think we should ever play him in clutch time. He just doesn't make his teammates any better.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

B-Roy said:


> Yuck, ok, whatever. I'm biased towards Jack, so I'm going to call him worse regardless, probably because his misses stick out in my mind the most.


There are only 2 Blazers with more than .80% FT shooting, and both of their initials are JJ. Jack has a lot of issues he needs to resolve - but FT shooting is actually not one of them...


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm not questioning his ability to shoot free throws as much as I'm questioning his abilities in clutch time. He just cant get it done 90% of the time.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

B-Roy, you're wrong! Man, how many times do I have to tell you? How many games have there been this year that he's gotten the ball down the stretch and has made his free throws? Way more often than not. 

The most recent example of him blowing a game is the Clippers game (we still won that game thanks to Jack's fourth quarter, anyway), but I guarantee you can't name another two or three games this year when he's been the catalyst for a loss with his free throw shooting.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

B-Roy said:


> I'm not questioning his ability to shoot free throws as much as I'm questioning his abilities in clutch time. He just cant get it done 90% of the time.


Who can? No one on the Blazers shoots 90% from the line PERIOD, let alone in the 4th quarter when the pressure is on and the legs are tired. Very few players in the league shoot 90% from the line. As others have mentioned, FT shooting is far from Jarrett Jack's biggest flaw. In fact, it's one of his biggest strengths.

BNM


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Boob-No-More said:


> Who can? No one on the Blazers shoots 90% from the line PERIOD, let alone in the 4th quarter when the pressure is on and the legs are tired. Very few players in the league shoot 90% from the line. As others have mentioned, FT shooting is far from Jarrett Jack's biggest flaw. In fact, it's one of his biggest strengths.
> 
> BNM


Sorry, I didn't mean 90% at the line. I meant he fails in his overall effort in clutch time.

I know Jack is a fine FT shooter, I just don't feel comfortable any time the ball is in his hands, whether he's dribbling the ball, or shooting free throws.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

B-Roy, provide examples of when he fails from the line in crunch time!!! That's all I'm asking!


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Blazers @ Timberwolves Game Thread*



dpc said:


> Hey Eric I'm not in Minny right now but from there. At stupid school and would much rather be there. Where you staying at in the Minneapolis? Anyway have fun at the game wish I was there


I'm at the Grand Hotel.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Blazers @ Timberwolves Game Thread*



Darkwebs said:


> Anyone else watching this? Joel needs to work on his catching skills. He could have had 2 dunks if he caught those Roy passes. Those were soft passes too, so there's no excuse to mess up the catch.


Everyone around me was talking about how bad his hands are. Joel didn't prove them wrong in this particular game.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

B-Roy said:


> Of course he doesn't miss most clutch free throws, but neither does anyone else. Just when Jack has all the pressure put on him, he really shoots poorly. Remember the Clippers game? Missed 2 in a ROW.
> 
> Agh, I realized that we ALMOST kept Al Jefferson under a double double. But he managed to sneak past. >.<


That Clippers game was ONE game. Usually he hits em. And don't forget that he hit the big jump shot to win that game. He scored 13 pts in the 4th and we won.


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Blazers @ Timberwolves Game Thread*



ZackAddy said:


> Everyone around me was talking about how bad his hands are. Joel didn't prove them wrong in this particular game.


 Totally agree. You or I could take the ball from Joel. "Hands" is his biggest problem. Kwame Brown also has this problem, which undermines his play.

Now that Joel has improved his FT shooting, his next project should be hand strength and coordination - securing rebounds and catching the ball correctly.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Blazers @ Timberwolves Game Thread*



ZackAddy said:


> Everyone around me was talking about how bad his hands are. Joel didn't prove them wrong in this particular game.




his hands may not be great, but i don't think either play tonight indicates anything about that. in both cases he clearly thought the shot was going up, was already committed to rebounding position, and was surprised by the passes (if he saw them coming at all). if roy looked for him more in that situation he would have been more ready, but roy almost never makes that pass.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

According to 82games.com, Jarrett Jack shoots 83.3% from the foul line in 'clutch' moments. (last 5 minutes of the 4th quarter and overtime when neither team is ahead by 5 or more.) For Portland, that's 2nd only to James Jones. And he's only 20-24, so those two misses vs the Clippers are HALF of his clutch misses all season. I think you may be wrong on this one B-Roy.

http://www.82games.com/0708/07POR3E.HTM


----------

